

Surely you're joking, Skype - nitam
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/how-can-i-delete-my-skype-account

======
burkaman
[http://justdelete.me/](http://justdelete.me/) is a good site for looking up
these policies. Skype is bad, but not quite in the "Impossible" tier with
sites like YouTube, Wikipedia, and Hacker News.

~~~
jmkni
IIRC StackExchange is the same

~~~
anderiv
On SE, you can delete your identifiable information, turning your username
into one of the generic "userXXXXXX" names. All of the content you've produced
remains, though.

~~~
Vexs
Which is really great. I hate looking for some obscure problem, find where
someone posted a fix online, then discover the account of the fixer was
deleted and the fix is gone now. Even worse when it's a program or file or
something...

------
chetanahuja
Skype is like Hotel California.

~~~
monroepe
I laughed pretty good when I read that.

------
dangerboysteve
Netflix has the same policy or it did when I wanted to delete my account.
Support person instructed me to change the email address to something unknown.

------
zeeed
sadly, this is actually not new and has riddled many forums before.

skype has never allowed that before and, to my knowledge, never communicated
why that is. Or if there maybe is a technical reason for it.

------
cornewut
There is no "delete" on Internet

~~~
krapp
This is not discussing the entire internet, but trends among specific services
designed make it far easier to add your personal data than remove it.

And arguably, your comment is not objectively true, but only tends to be true.
There's no technical reason why data (even personal data) can't disappear from
the internet - one only need look at the recent worries about the state of
repos on Google Code to see that, until there's some overriding interest in
backing something up, it doesn't necessarily get backed up.

